# The new Macbook PRO (Overpriced or justified?)



## warfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

Apple - MacBook Pro with Retina display - Technical Specifications

I know Apple target the premium segment. But the new gen line-up costs more than double than what their previous had.
A gist of new features:
Ivy Bridge Processors
Retina Display
Completely SSD storage
Graphics: Nvidia 650M
Free upgrade to Mountain Lion

Do you think these features justify the price tag of $2200-$2800


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 25, 2012)

Frankly no. The selling point is Retina Display. Other than that we get most of them in other brand. Yes now people start speaking abt the LION OS. 

Well still I think, giving more personalization option would have been better and a price of around 1700 would have justified.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweet mother of hell. $2199 and $2799?  Haha,no thanks. Some other day.


----------



## josin (Jun 25, 2012)

if you are a fanboy go get it Bro, otherwise its a no no.....


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 25, 2012)

Overpriced


----------



## perplexed (Jun 25, 2012)

Only over priced ? This crap ain't even upto the mark in terms of config..


----------



## prvprv (Jun 25, 2012)

Apples -> available in only one season -> reasonably priced.
Apple products -> available in all seasons -> overpriced. (iPhone 4S & MBP13. Dont know abt others)


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2012)

Apart from the Retina display, the rest are easily justified.

When I look at the 13" Macbook Pro which will cost Rs. 75K/$1200, completely justified. It has GT 650M which is a beast. Only down point is 720p display. Battery life is excellent on every MBP and you actually use a proper OS.

Regarding the Retina diplsay ones, well... they had to cost more because they come with 256 GB and 512 GB SSDs. A 512 GB SSD easily costs $400 in the market. Atleast 2880x1800 will kickstart the resolution boom.

Extremely fed up of 720p screens in 15" laptops.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 25, 2012)

Non-Retina ones are priced correctly.

For the bashers, MBP is one of the best laptops in market . The retina ones are over priced right now and not worth buying right now.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

ico said:


> Apart from the Retina display, the rest are easily justified.
> 
> When I look at the 13" Macbook Pro which will cost Rs. 75K/$1200, completely justified. It has GT 650M which is a beast. Only down point is 720p display. Battery life is excellent on every MBP and you actually use a proper OS.
> 
> ...



The 13" MBP only has Intel HD4000 and no GT650M. Only the 15 incher gets the GT650M


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2012)

Every apple product is over priced, but we must also remember that apple products come in a different league.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> The 13" MBP only has Intel HD4000 and no GT650M. Only the 15 incher gets the GT650M


Thanks for the correction. All right then. It doesn't look good.


----------



## ritvij (Jun 28, 2012)

buying the MB air 13.3" for 65k is advisable??
the performance is good and the battery life is exceptional..


----------



## red dragon (Jun 29, 2012)

Of course they are overpriced.The non retina ones,specially the increased price for the 13 inch one is disappointing.
But I have yet to come across a Windows laptop which is as well made as MBP and costs less!!
Elitebooks,latitudes,a well equipped t series thinkpad all cost more than MBP at least in India.
I think the new price tag of the 13inch MBP will sway a large no of potential customers towards the 13inch Air.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 29, 2012)

ritvij said:


> buying the MB air 13.3" for 65k is advisable??
> the performance is good and the battery life is exceptional..



Where from are you getting this quote?
Yes,it is a good deal!


----------



## ritvij (Jun 29, 2012)

i know its offtopic but i was wondering that shall i grab this or buy an inspiron se.. can i game on it?
m getting this from a guy in kolkata with 3 year apple care protection plan.. its sealed


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

First choice for a professional photographer or editor. Retina display macbook pro is not for a typical user.

Normal macbook pro is overpriced because it deserves, you can't get incredible OS X in a hp or dell laptop (officially).

Running windows PC after a mac feels like back to india after an europe trip


----------



## red dragon (Jun 29, 2012)

ritvij said:


> m getting this from a guy in kolkata with 3 year apple care protection plan.. its sealed


Can you please pm me the contact details?
Are you sure it is the new model?
AFAIK kolkata resellers have not got a single 2012 model yet!


----------



## red dragon (Jun 29, 2012)

rider said:


> Running windows PC after a mac feels like back to india after an europe trip


Not really,I am a hard core Mac user,but this Lion is still not as good as SL.
Windows 7 is not that bad either!
It is just lack of good Windows laptop with decent price tag.
Latitudes,elitebooks or T/W thinkpads are fantastic but very expensive!
It is poor laptops like DV6,XPS,Vaio E series make Windows7 feel bad and unstable.
I am using a Latitude for couple of weeks and it is terrific!


----------



## red dragon (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> First choice for a professional photographer or editor. Retina display macbook pro is not for a typical user.
> 
> D


Absolutely wrong!!
Many many photographers and video editors use Windows laptop.
In fact FCP feels very sluggish compared to Windows alternatives.
I have zero bias towards MS,but off late realised what a great job they had done with Windows7.
They just need to make their own hardware to give Apple some serious headache.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Not really,I am a hard core Mac user,but this Lion is still not as good as SL.
> Windows 7 is not that bad either!
> It is just lack of good Windows laptop with decent price tag.
> Latitudes,elitebooks or T/W thinkpads are fantastic but very expensive!
> ...



My brother has MBP 15" higher model with lion. OS X has awesome GUI, switcher and muti-screen features that makes it europe. Windows has not kinda awesome interface whether it is profession thinkpad or dv6. dv6 laptops that you saying poor can play latest games in medium settings, so in that sense its fine.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 30, 2012)

Bro I have 3 Macs lying around me,and know what I am talking about.
If possible try Snow Leopard,it was far better than lion.
The killed Rosetta in Lion,what a shame!
Not even 1% of longterm Mac user use those fancy io.s like features in Mac.
For a newbie those things matter though.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

ritvij said:


> i know its offtopic but i was wondering that shall i grab this or buy an inspiron se.. can i game on it?
> m getting this from a guy in kolkata with 3 year apple care protection plan.. its sealed



Obviously its a great deal, with 3yrs apple care plan you can get it for even 75k.
Just grab it.


----------

